# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Cold Storage resource

## T. Ashley McGrew

Primer on cold storage from our friends at the National Park Service. It is based on a presentation and is a little difficult to read but contains good basic information.

http://www.nps.gov/museum/coldstorage/html/intro1_1.html

----------

